# Done with hysteroscopy and Laproscopy.everything looks fine



## faith88 (Aug 16, 2013)

hEllo ladies

i am recently done with hysteroscopy and laproscopy test.both results are fine.what should i expect as the next step?ovulation induction? pls explain...


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

was your hormone profile normal faith?

I would def have sex as much as you can my sister tried for 6 years, she got pg a month after her hysteroscopy which came back normal (the procedure prob cleared a blockage), dont want to give you unrealistic hope but things can change inside with procedures so strike while you can x


----------



## faith88 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank u blondie71

the hyst & lap did not show any abnormalities and am back to normal.everything can seem clear to me only after my follow-up app't.waiting !!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

thats good,  hang on until your appt am sure your consultant will decide next plan for you x


----------

